
Game Networking Demystified, Part I: State vs. Input - atomlib
https://ruoyusun.com/2019/03/28/game-networking-1.html
======
z3t4
The article describes the problems but are vague on the solutions. I encourage
more writing in this space because the problems are real and very common,
while the current literature is old and hard to understand.

